#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [消息] 咱家公司14 週年慶，邀請大家一起來玩ˇ(圓滿結束~)

## Shiou

咱家公司14 歲囉~~

我們提倡「健康生活」概念，將在今年與中華民國路跑協會合作，
號召萬人路跑，現場並規劃有精采熱鬧的健康園遊會、夥伴趣味競賽遊戲，及多項適合親子同樂之活動。


大致的流程

06:00~08:00 萬人活力路跑
＞起跑暖身操
＞路跑協會規則說明
＞鳴槍開跑儀式
＞07:00 路跑活動開始
＞跑完全程可得愛心園遊卷200元乙張


07:30~13:00 愛心園遊會
舞台區
＞舞台表演（花式跳繩、肚皮舞等）
＞每半小時一次抽獎活動

展館＆活動區
＞健康館
＞美麗館
＞冒險挑戰館（攀岩等）
＞活力趣味區（投籃機等）
＞競賽區




路跑活動規程

一、主 旨： 提倡台北市市民週休動態休閒活動，寓運動於休閒娛樂並鍛鍊健康體魄。

二、主辦單位： 美商賀寶芙股份有限公司台灣分公司

三、協辦單位： 臺北市體育處

四、承辦單位： 中華民國路跑協會

五、活動日期： 98 年7 月5 曰（星期日）上午7 時整起跑

六、比賽路線： 中正紀念堂廣場集合 → 中山南路 → 右轉信義路 → 右轉金山南路 → 右轉愛國東路 →右轉中山南路回到中正紀念堂 (約3 公里)【限時40 分鐘】

七、參加資格： 凡身心健康、對跑步有興趣者，皆可報名參加

八、報名日期： 2009 年5 月20 日至6 月19 日止。報名費繳交不足、手續不全者，以退件處理；因退件而逾時者本公司恕不負責。被退件者需自行負擔退件所產生之費用，費用將由報名費裡扣除。

九、報名費用： 每人新台幣200 元（報名費中含公共意外險壹佰萬元，以意外身故或醫師診斷書上載明之意外，且自付部份由本保險給予給付，意外身故者壹佰萬元，意外醫療最高參萬元之內實支實付）。

十、報名辦法：
賀寶芙夥伴或是賀寶芙夥伴邀請的親朋好友，請填寫賀寶芙專屬報名表向總公司報名。洽詢專線: (02) 8761-1700
一般民眾，請洽詢「中華民國路跑協會」辦理報名手續: 洽詢專線: (02)2585-5659

十一、獎勵方式：
凡完成報名手續者，即可獲得賀寶芙14 週年慶路跑紀念組合乙套 (內含: 排汗T恤、帽子、護腕、營養蛋白混合飲料兌換券乙張及參賽號碼布)
跑完全程者，可於活動會場憑號碼布領取獎勵禮品乙份(價值200 元園遊券及摸彩券)

十二、報到‧領取紀念組合：
親自至台北總公司或高雄會議中心報到: 紀念組合將自6 月下旬開放公司現場領取及報到。
郵寄代理報到: (請於報名表上勾選，限台灣境內)
􀂀 凡集結10 位以上報名者並指定統一運送地點，公司可免費提供運送服務。
􀂀 個人或不足10 名者，可另繳快遞費140 元，請公司代為運送；快遞費用需與報名費用一同繳交。
􀂀 如因郵寄地址不全或無人簽收而造成包裹無法送達而導致無法參賽者，本會將不再另行補寄。
本人無法親自領取者，可以公司制式授權單交付受託人代理代領，惟受託者需出示證件以備查驗，如有被冒領，本公司一概不負責。
恕不接受活動當天(7/5)現場報到並領取紀念組合。未領取紀念組合並完成報到者，將自動喪失比賽資格，不得進入比賽路線，裁判有權終止無號碼布選手進行比賽。
凡完成報名手續後，即不得更換T 恤尺寸。
領取紀念組合之相關細節及時間將於近期另行公佈。



報名就有禮物拿~
跑完也有禮物拿~
所以我一定會參加的啦！XD


所有認識我的朋友們，
我在這裡邀請你們，一起來參加我們的14 週年慶~
一起去玩吧ˇˇ

如果也想參加路跑的，可以找我一起報名唷~
報名費200，然後要告知衣服尺寸

 

不跑的也可以來園遊會玩唷~

----------


## 呆虎鯨

賀寶芙！！減肥食品ＸＤＸＤ（正確來說是代餐）

　　跑步啊＠＠＂
　　是很想參加但是我七點醒不來（死）

　　加油！跑的時候ＸＤ
　　我在考慮一下ＯＴＺ

----------


## Shiou

> 賀寶芙！！減肥食品ＸＤＸＤ（正確來說是代餐） 
> 
> 　　跑步啊＠＠＂ 
> 　　是很想參加但是我七點醒不來（死） 
> 
> 　　加油！跑的時候ＸＤ 
> 　　我在考慮一下ＯＴＺ


是營養補充品！
減肥食品的話，孕婦是不能吃的
我二姨懷孕全程使用喔，生了一個很聰明的寶寶~


反正一天而已，早點起床，一起來玩呀ˇˇ
還有禮物拿XD

----------


## 呆虎鯨

喔喔～
　　吶再問阿修一個問題！！

　　就是
　　六點多有捷運可以坐嗎？（毆死）

　　我住的地方有點偏遠＠＠......

　　七點真的是太早了些　囧

　　如果交通沒問題的畫我就會報名嘍

----------


## Shiou

Well, 捷運營運時間是06:00, 所以是有的
詳細的發車時間就要查囉~
首末班車時刻


路跑報名延長至6/19

公司說
廣大的、平坦的中正紀念堂廣場，會出現許多建築和遊樂器材唷唷 =W=+

好期待ˇˇ

歡迎大家一起來玩~

----------

